# Tim Keller's New Book on Preaching



## bookslover (Aug 18, 2015)

I've read two or three positive reviews of Keller's new book, so I may have to dip into it myself. Has anyone read it yet? Opinions?


----------



## cody.bain (Aug 24, 2015)

I have read the book. It was good. Pretty basic information on preaching. It wasn't a "how-to" preaching book, but it was helpful in several areas. I would recommend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

